# What is diif between dual onboard LAN port and one onboard and one with PCI-e LANport



## michael (May 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,
What is diifference  between dual onboard LAN port and one onboard and one with PCI-e LAN port

Can I connect two separate Internet plans , say one from A service provider to one on board LAN port and second from B provider to another  on board LAN port?

-If yes , can I do the samething with one onboard LAN port and one with external PCI-E connected LAN port?

Please advise.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2013)

If you have two ports on the board sometimes they will support special features like teaming, which makes them work together to theoretically double you LAN connection speed.

However, you have to have other hardware that also supports this on your network, and it doesn't really work that well.

You can connect two different internet connections to your computer, but it won't combine the bandwidth of the two, so this isn't really a practical thing to do unless you want redundancy.  And you can do this with either two ports on the board, or one port and a PCI-e card.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

you can do "teaming" with two different pcie cards also. on windows 7 just select those adapters and bridge them.

this depends on the compatibility though.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you can do "teaming" with two different pcie cards also. on windows 7 just select those adapters and bridge them.
> 
> this depends on the compatibility though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130526/Untitled.png



That isn't teaming.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

then what is bridging?

i googled. i get it now.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> then what is bridging?



Basically what it sounds like, it creates a bridge between two different networks so the networks can talk to eachother.

Teaming takes to connection on the same network and makes them work together.


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> then what is bridging?
> 
> i googled. i get it now.



Bridging is when you "bridge" two connections by connecting two different networks and essentially turning it into one. It will use the "bridge" to handle all traffic from one side of the bridge to the side with the internet.

A good example of why you would want to bridge a connection is if you connect to your internet using wireless but you want Ethernet ports in your room because you can't get wireless for the other devices. So you plug a cable into the Ethernet port and you bridge the wireless and the Ethernet and so the Ethernet ports are using the Wi-Fi on your computer.

Teaming in most cases won't help and isn't supported by much of anything. Not to mention that your limited anyways by your HDD speed and your router's speed and I doubt you have more than 1Gbps for internet so there really is no point.

I've said this to another person but the only time that I legitimately needed two ports for a reason other than bridging, I needed to develop on an IP external to the office, but I still needed access to all the network resources I was working on.

So I had one dedicated Ethernet line with its own external IP as well as an internal IP that only routes IPs locally (10.255.x.x).

All in all, there isn't a whole lot of difference because most internal NICs now use PCI-E so for any given chipset, it should perform about the same.


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

is it placebo or maybe less lag I see in games with teaming on?

since ive connected teaming functions I haven't lagged once... or is it coincidence?


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is it placebo or maybe less lag I see in games with teaming on?
> 
> since ive connected teaming functions I haven't lagged once... or is it coincidence?



It's not going to introduce any extra latency unless one Ethernet port is fully stressed and it's not smart enough to use the other one. You will see zero benefit in any residential use case. This is really something you want for a HTTP load balancer or for development, not for your house. There is absolutely no reason whatsoever to do this unless you send more than 130MB/s worth of files through your own network. Most people I know in the industry who really need this bandwidth (or even don't,) will opt for multi-mode fiber before teaming.

The only thing you should take away from this is: *If you have to ask, don't do it and those who don't need to ask don't tend use it.*


----------

